# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  مانديلا سيحضر مباراتي الافتتاح والختام

## العالي عالي

**

 *أكد ماخينكيسي ستوفيلي  وزير  الرياضة الجنوب أفريقي أن الزعيم نلسون مانديلا أول رئيس أسود لجنوب  أفريقيا سيحضر مباراتي الافتتاح والختام لنهائي كأس العالم التي تنطلق في  11 الحالي.* *وقال ستوفيلي في حديث  لصحيفة  "ذي ستار" المحلية "يريد مانديلا حضور كأس العالم، وقد طلب أربع تذاكر  للمباراة الافتتاحية والمباراة النهائية، وقد استجاب المنظمون لطلبه".*  *وكان مانديلا  لعب دوراً حيوياً  في نيل بلاده شرف استضافة كأس العالم وقال ستوفيلي في هذا الصدد "إذا كان  شخص واحد يستحق التواجد في كأس العالم فانه نلسون مانديلا".*

----------

